# Photoshop-Script einfügen



## sight011 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich benötige einen Profi Tipp:

folgende Zeile habe ich in einem Forum gefunden:



```
var myLayer = "Standard";  
app.activeDocument.layers.item(myLayer).visible = !app.activeDocument.layers.item(myLayer).visible;
```

Das Script ist dazu da, um eine Einzelne Ebene per Shortcut sichtbar bzw. unsichtbar darzustellen. Super Sache leider steht da nicht wie oder wo ich das Script einfügen muss!

Wenn das länger als 20 min dauert ist es nicht so wichtig - weil zu aufwendig, ansonsten bitte mal schreiben wie das geht...


es sei nochmal eben die Quelle erwähnt:

http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/foren/Ebenen_per_Tastatur_(Shortcut)_ein-_und_ausblenden_P304344.html

(unterster Post auf der 1. Seite)


----------



## smileyml (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ohne das jetzt aus dem Stehgreif zu wissen, denke ich das die vorgehensweise ähnlich wie bei Illustrator ist und du erst entsprechend eine Datei (Javascrpit) anlegen musst.
Hier mal der Link zum Vorgehen in AI - http://www.tutorials.de/content/193-adobe-illustrator-ebenen-als-einzelne-pdf-exportieren.html

Der evtl. markanteste Unterschied, der mir auffällt, ist dass dein Script nichts mit der Ausgabe sondern dem Arbeitsablauf zu tun hat. Aber vielleicht hilft es trotzdem. Ich vermute allerdings das man schon nen bissl mehr als 20 Minuten braucht um entgültig dahinterzusteigen (mal abgesehen von der Wartezeit für Antworten hier).

Grüße Marco

edit: Ach ja, dein gefundenes Script scheint darüber hinaus für InDesign zu sein.

edit2: Oder die hilft es auch unter Bearbeiten -> Tastaturbefehle dir selber einen festzulegen?!


----------

